# Is rap wasting our youth?



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2015)

In America there are huge skyscrapers, a massive accumulation of wealth, incredible advances in technology and even more. 
But when we turn on our European propaganda device called TV, all we see are some filthy monkeys on crack that jump around like mad. Is that used to be America? Some apes shooting each other and jumping around while "performing" spastic moves?







Given that our youths idols are crack addicts that hardly speak a proper language and and spread violence and fear all day, there must be a way to tell them that this shit is not representing America.


----------



## Wake (Jan 12, 2015)

Absolutely.

Garbage in, garbage out.

Much of that music is a bad influence, for anyone. People should stop and pay attention to the disgusting lyrics some of these songs have.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 12, 2015)

I would say that people who feel the need to call other human beings Apes and Monkeys are an intricate part of the problem...


----------



## Swagger (Jan 12, 2015)

reconmark said:


> I would say that people who feel the need to call other human beings Apes and Monkeys are an intricate part of the problem...


 
Like Asclepias, for instance.


----------



## timslash (Jan 12, 2015)

Dj Bless aka *Sutter Kain*
"I'm a mad villain
I'll bring a pedophile to your buildin
To sodomize your children
Then kill them, fill them with led
Everbody put a bullet in a newborn's head"


"What do you know about the hard streets?
I'm in the hood raping women
I'll hang your kid with a dog leash
I'll knock out your mom's teeth
Then buttfuck her and run her over with a Marquis"



Well, at least, this bull**t makes kids much more stupid and demoralize it.
I've never saw really good lyrics in hip-hop, rap, or how i can name these music?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2015)

reconmark said:


> I would say that people who feel the need to call other human beings Apes and Monkeys are an intricate part of the problem...


I apologize. The animal kingdom should be spared from insulting comparisons.
On the other hand it is clear that if one behaves like a monkey on crack, he should not wonder when such comparisons show up.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2015)

Super RTL, a German TV channel for kids, publishes its own Music CD series that comes with rappers like Sido.
The lyrics on the CDs are probably not about drugs, murder and disgusting behavior in general, but it is quite strange and repugnant that such rappers are delivered to children.






Die TOGGO Music-Tipps - Jetzt reinh ren toggo.de

I just translate one of his "lyrics":

I hate bad food, do you want me to puke?
One can eat it partly but it smells like your pussy.
I hate my neighbors, one day they are due.
Believe me, I know why the "olle" (Woman, girl, insulting) doesnt like me.
I hate lousy rappers and bitches that copy.

ect ect

I buy a gun, 2,3 bullets will do the trick.

ect ect

Pistole Songtext von Sido Lyrics


----------



## reconmark (Jan 12, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > I would say that people who feel the need to call other human beings Apes and Monkeys are an intricate part of the problem...
> ...



It's also clear that adults who are actually adults, don't justify their ignorance by the ignorance they are attempting to point out in others...


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


By what do they justify their ignorance, then?


----------



## G.T. (Jan 12, 2015)

Do you get your personality and life goals from the music you listen to and movies you watch, op?

Or is America at large 100% gullible and you are speeeshul?

Not sure why the crime rate continues to decline the more violent and graphic our movies get. 

Maybe you shouldnt project your impressionable nature on our whole country.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah, the rap craze died out over a decade ago...


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2015)

G.T. said:


> Do you get your personality and life goals from the music you listen to and movies you watch, op?
> 
> Or is America at large 100% gullible and you are speeeshul?
> 
> ...


Can you please substantiate your claim?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 12, 2015)

reconmark said:


> I would say that people who feel the need to call other human beings Apes and Monkeys are an intricate part of the problem...


There are times when a cigar is just a cigar.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 12, 2015)

?"Bleipriester said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Do you get your personality and life goals from the music you listen to and movies you watch, op?
> ...


Which one there, david


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2015)

G.T. said:


> ?"Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


At first, explain how violent movies decrease crime, david
Then explain, how I do project my impressionable nature on your whole country, david.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 12, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ?"Bleipriester said:
> ...


I didnt say violent movies decrease crime.

The point was, violent movies are widespread while crime has been on a downward trend in the us since the late 80's.

In other words, americans are not watching movies/music/videogames and then acting them out in real life in any measurable way.

In other words other words, saying that rap is somehow corrupting americans en masse is a projection - a freudian admission that you personally are corruptible by the music you choose to listen to or media you watch.



And if youre not.....its pretty weird to think everyone else magically is.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2015)

G.T. said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Your point is out of topic. I did not say that violence in medias cause people to become violent. I am saying that the glorification of barbarism harms our youth and whole society. This is not about violent movies and games, because they are virtual and have an happy end. In movies and games, the consumer feels with the protagonists and the crimes of the bad guys makes the consumer allow the protagonists counter measures.

This is about the promoting of criminals who boast of their crimes and disgusting nature in the real life! There is no happy end like the attachment of the monkeys but just an endless trail of raped and killed people.
Children that grow up with such shit have an increased chance to become morally corrupt.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 12, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Gangster rap has been around since the late 80s and peaked in the 90s.

Crime is on a downward trajectory since the late 80s.

Where are all the fucked up children?

Suburban white males are the largest demographic to purchase rap albums.

No uptic in criminality there.
.wait lemme double check the fbi data.



Nope, nothing.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2015)

G.T. said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


So you hail violent rap music for being responsible for the decrease of crime? And you give gangsta music to your kid on your avatar to prevent it from becoming criminal? Are you serious?

The number of police officers in the US has increased by 20 % since 1995 and intelligent policing has increased their efficiency. Thats the reason, not your nigga rap.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 12, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Hey moron.

The point isnt that violence in the music is CAUSING the decrease in crime.

Jesus fuck youre dumb.


The point is that its not causing crime to INCREASE.

Holy fuck youre dense.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2015)

G.T. said:


> Hey moron.
> 
> The point isnt that violence in the music is CAUSING the decrease in crime.
> 
> ...


Oy vey!
Cant you see how your grammar fails, your thesaurus disintegrates and your language vulgarizes just while you only speak about your favorite "music"?


----------



## G.T. (Jan 13, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Hey moron.
> ...


My favorite music is classic rock.


----------



## NLT (Jan 13, 2015)

Best damn hip hop song ever written

Oh my god
Becky, look at her butt
Its so big
She looks like one of those rap guys girlfriends
Who understands those rap guys
They only talk to her because she looks like a total prostitute
I mean her butt
It's just so big
I can't believe it's so round
It's just out there
I mean, it's gross
Look, she's just so black

*rap*
I like big butts and I can not
You other brothers can't deny
That when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist
And a round thing in your face
You get sprung
Wanna pull up tough
Cuz you notice that butt was stuffed
Deep in the jeans she's wearing
I'm hooked and I can't stop staring
Oh, baby I wanna get with ya
And take your picture
My homeboys tried to warn me
But that butt you got
Make Me so horney
Ooh, rump of smooth skin
You say you wanna get in my benz
Well use me use me cuz you aint that average groupy

I've seen them dancin'
To hell with romancin'
She's Sweat,Wet, got it goin like a turbo vette

I'm tired of magazines
Saying flat butts are the thing
Take the average black man and ask him that
She gotta pack much back

So Fellas (yeah) Fellas(yeah)
Has your girlfriend got the butt (hell yeah)
Well shake it, shake it, shake it, shake it, shake that healthy butt
Baby got back

(LA face with Oakland booty)

I like'em round and big
And when I'm throwin a gig
I just can't help myself
I'm actin like an animal
Now here's my scandal

I wanna get you home
And UH, double up UH UH
I aint talkin bout playboy
Cuz silicone parts were made for toys
I wannem real thick and juicy
So find that juicy double
Mixalot's in trouble
Beggin for a piece of that bubble
So I'm lookin' at rock videos
Knockin these bimbos walkin like hoes
You can have them bimbos
I'll keep my women like Flo Jo
A word to the thick soul sistas
I wanna get with ya
I won't cus or hit ya
But I gotta be straight when I say I wanna --
Til the break of dawn
Baby Got it goin on
Alot of pimps won't like this song
Cuz them punks lie to hit it and quit it
But I'd rather stay and play
Cuz I'm long and I'm strong
And I'm down to get the friction on

So ladies (yeah), Ladies (yeah)
Do you wanna roll in my Mercedes (yeah)
Then turn around
Stick it out
Even white boys got to shout
Baby got back


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 13, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> In America there are huge skyscrapers, a massive accumulation of wealth, incredible advances in technology and even more.
> But when we turn on our European propaganda device called TV, all we see are some filthy monkeys on crack that jump around like mad. Is that used to be America? Some apes shooting each other and jumping around while "performing" spastic moves?
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think the problem is rap has become a lifestyle instead of just music to listen to.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 13, 2015)

NLT said:


> Best damn hip hop song ever written
> 
> Oh my god
> Becky, look at her butt
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2015)

G.T. said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Wow. You aint the ghetto gangsta with a gun instead of a Master Card?


----------



## G.T. (Jan 13, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


No, and neither are 99% of other ppl who listen. To rap.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2015)

G.T. said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Little wannabe-gangstas dont have the balls for that. They should have listened to classic rock, instead.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 13, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


 
You guys from overseas just think us yanks are all bad ass gangsters with guns, grass and green don't you?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Eh, no.
But when someone vehemently advocates disgusting gangsta lyrics, this one might be considered such a guy.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 13, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I vehemently advocate busy bodies who have a tendency to complain about shit, be inundated with said shit, until its overwhelming to the point said busy body has to run to the internet and make her little gossip girl thread about "rap is soo000o bad!"

Im a 100% advocate of that so i know whos lawn to walk on.


----------



## pillars (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2015)

G.T. said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


This isnt about rap in general.
It is about monkeys that scream their barbaric shit in the microphone and sell it to children. 
Then came a monkey defender and tries to travesty the thread. I wonder, he can write so that he can shit is crap into the forum.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 23, 2016)

__


----------

